# htaccess - Zugriffe auf bestimmte URL erlauben



## Remizz (19. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich beiß mich gerade an einem Problem mit htaccess fest. Das Ziel ist es, den Zugriff auf alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis zu sperren, abgesehen von der index.php, diese aber auch nur dann, wenn bestimmte get Parameter mitgegeben werden, also bspw. index.php?admin=zugriff, ansonsten soll der Login erscheinen.

Ich habe bisher folgendes versucht:

```
SetEnvIf Request_URI "index.php?admin=zufriff" allow

AuthName "Login"
AuthType Basic
AuthUserFile /.htpasswd
Require valid-user

Deny from all
Allow from env=allow
```

Das funktioniert leider nicht wie gewünscht, man muss sich trotzdem einloggen. Auch diverse andere Varianten führten nicht zum Erfolg und ich verliere langsam den Überblick über meine Google Tabs...

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## Seppi123 (6. Oktober 2012)

> Ich habe bisher folgendes versucht:
> 
> ```
> SetEnvIf Request_URI "index.php?admin=zufriff" allow
> ```



Kann es sein, dass der Fehler in zufriff anstatt zugriff liegt  ?


----------

